

Ask HN: Would programming be easier if we had more types of brackets? - woah


======
hasheagle
I prefer less brackets for sure. Programming will be worse if we have more
types of brackets. Less is more.

------
noiv
Honestly, I'd prefer less brackets or none. Just like natural language:
Punctuation is enough to define contexts. The compiler/interpreter could point
at ambiguous parts.

------
matthewarkin
No, case and point Objective-C

